# Atlas Track vs Fastrack



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a fair amount of Fastrack and a bit of RMT type track both Kline brand and RMT. Each has it's pluses and minuses the Shadow Rail's being scarcity and absurd prices - especially switches.

I saw some Atlas on a table at a show yesterday with a car on it. First time I'd seen it not packaged. Looked remarkably good and the switches seemed a lot cheaper than the Fastrack switches - $95 for FT vs 2 for $60, both NIB.

I may have to go Atlas when I get to a permanent layout. Only bad thing - have to ballast. Ah well.

Frank


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if you go with Atlas, I strongly suggest you consider going with Ross switches. The Atlas switches are junk, and their switch machines will croak at a moment's notice.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, if you go with Atlas, I strongly suggest you consider going with Ross switches. The Atlas switches are junk, and their switch machines will croak at a moment's notice.


Definitely don't go with Atlas switches. As GRJ says they are more trouble than they are worth. I have 300+ feet of Atlas (replaced Fastrack with it) and love the track. However, I custom fit fastrack remote switches to it.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

There are also issues with Atlas switches and some Lionel engines that have pickup rollers closely spaced but my K-Line/RMT switches are similarly problematic (although I have not had any motor issues with the remote controlled ones). Frankly I won't buy any more of either and agree the Ross recommendation.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to add one more issue with Atlas switches. I, and two other people in the club, have the same Legacy Lionmaster PRR T1 Duplex. One of the rollers drops into a void on the Atlas switch with predictable results. A derailment is 100% certain, but if you're going at any speed, it bends the crap out of the roller as well! I finally ripped that roller off and ran a 1-wire tether to share power with the tender, no more problems running. I just did a similar mod for one of the other guys, I expect the third to show up one day.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

While I don't have Fastrack I have been reading posts about Fastrack switches going bad almost as quick as the Atlas switches.
Also my local hobby shop owner said Fastrack switches are junk!

I am using Ross Custom switches with Gargraves track.

Also have used Lionel O gauge switches from around 1996, part number 6-23010 and have sold or trashed those switches as they are pure garbage.:smilie_daumenneg:

Lee Fritz


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You miss the point Lee. The Atlas switches start out bad and never get any better!


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You miss the point Lee. The Atlas switches start out bad and never get any better!


John, that is really bad for switches to be bad from the start!!

Lee Fritz


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes Lee, I rest my case.  I will confess that the newest Atlas switches are better, but not enough better for me to ever consider them.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm going switchless on my next layout. Do Fastrack cross pieces fair any better than it's switches? Atlas? Gargraves?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

What are the problems with FasTrack switches? I have 10 of them, all O36, that were on my layout for almost 2 years with no problems. All my trains, including track, are in storage right now but I will use them on my next layout when our new house is finished. I'm curious about the problems with the switches.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know what the issue is. I seven of the O72 ones, and other than the LED burning out issue that I had to fix, they've worked fine. Mine are all command switches.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

All Ross track & switches for me.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. My main complaint is the cost of the switches. I have some pretty good ideas of what I want when I move to my new house (gal pal has promised me the basement is mine and everything we've looked at has been very nice). Hoping for a 20-30 foot mainline with yards at each end (and loops) with some interesting arrangements at the stops between. The math is terrifying, at $95 at the train show, the switches could be a small fortune alone. I had pictured the mainlines having a track between them at a station. That alone is 4 72" turnouts and 2 wyes. $600 right there with Fast Track.

Then there are the yards. Shudder.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Just get the Ross Custom switches and do the job right from day one! They have more variety of switches and are probably the best switch made.:appl:

If you go with Fastrack switches you may curse at a later day!

Lee Fritz


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> What are the problems with FasTrack switches? ... I'm curious about the problems with the switches.


This thread comes to mind: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=70146&highlight=switches+derail+fastrack


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

What about MTH RealTrax? How are the MTH switches?


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

ErnestHouse said:


> What about MTH RealTrax? How are the MTH switches?


I have heard some bad and/or questionable things about MTH Realtrax switches on other forums; like CTT and OGR. I don't have any so I am going by word of mouth or by forum reports from users of these switches. Have heard that some Realtrax switches are DOA or dead on arrival.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I bought the bought the bulk of my atlas switches in the 2001-2002 timeframe, so I got the ones with the potential connectivity problems. Had to replace/fix about 25% of 40 switches. Always fun on a ballasted layout. As gunrunnerjohn suggests, I replaced all the switch motors with Z-stuff motors. Ross comes with Z-stuff motors. An advantage. I got two of the atlas O72/O54 curved switches and they were a disaster. Reconfigured to get rid of one and replaced the other with Ross. If I were doing it again (which I won't), I would probably stay with atlas track, but go with Ross switches.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

ftauss said:


> My main complaint is the cost of the switches. The math is terrifying, at $95 at the train show, the switches could be a small fortune alone. I had pictured the mainlines having a track between them at a station. That alone is 4 72" turnouts and 2 wyes. $600 right there with Fast Track.


If cost is a factor, I would consider Gargraves switches. They are not as nice as Ross, but they can be had on line with a DZ1000 for around $60.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Country Joe said:


> What are the problems with FasTrack switches? I have 10 of them, all O36, that were on my layout for almost 2 years with no problems. All my trains, including track, are in storage right now but I will use them on my next layout when our new house is finished. I'm curious about the problems with the switches.


The only real problem I had with the Fast Track switches is with the conventional Polar Express. The rollers aren't spaced far enough apart and it would stall when going straight through.

I fixed it by running wire to the tender to lengthen the pick up footprint. Seemed to work fine after that. Not sure if you should blame the switch or the engine.

What's irritating are the RMT switches. I have one 72" one where the polarity doesn't switch on the middle rail just past the frog. Engines drop dead, cars with rollers spark. I think it is reparable but with what he was asking for them I find it unacceptable.

Frank


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ErnestHouse said:


> What about MTH RealTrax? How are the MTH switches?


Bad, there's a whole thread about RealTrax here somewhere. I'd take Fastrack over RealTrax any day of the week. My single experience with it was pretty bad as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

ftauss said:


> The only real problem I had with the Fast Track switches is with the conventional Polar Express. The rollers aren't spaced far enough apart and it would stall when going straight through.
> 
> I fixed it by running wire to the tender to lengthen the pick up footprint. Seemed to work fine after that. Not sure if you should blame the switch or the engine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank. I haven't had any problems with my FasTrack switches. They function as they are supposed to and the trains run through them flawlessly both in forward and reverse.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

I ran fast track for a long time. Switched to Atlas and haven't looked back. The turnouts have been with issues but worked them out. Over all I am pretty happy with the change.


----------



## mike kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

My only experience is with Atlas...which I chose primarily because of seeing Eric's Trains on you tube. I then learned how readily available it is on ebay, I liked the look [alot] so I started bidding at 50% of full price and a year or so later I've got a layout...which I think is pretty nice. EVERYTHING WORKS! Over 400' of track, 21 switches, 28" turn table, at least 1200' of wiring, 12 mth steamers and 1 3rd rail with another ordered.

So what have I learned about Atlas. I got rid of all their switch machines right away. They don't look good and I doubt that they would be reliable. I went with Tortoise and I love them. Sixteen installed so far, other five with push/pull choke cables. Curves and switches are 072 and up. Had some 72/54 curved switches, got rid of them because my smaller roller footprint locos couldn't bridge the dead spot. And I'm probably going to add a 3rd pick up to an 0-6-0.

Cleaning track is a big issue...I'm slowly getting rid of the black crap on the middle rail...it seems to foul the pickup rollers which I also have to clean frequently. I don't know if this is an Atlas problem or an inherent headache with model railroading...I deal with it and I can live with it. 

Lastly, I bought a couple of Ross switches and I liked them in an absolute sense but I decided not to mix and match with all my Atlas track for cosmetic reasons.

Bottom line: I don't think there's a perfect in model RRing and with that rationalization I'm ok with Atlas. Like I said earlier...EVERYTHING WORKS

So far, at least


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

"I'm slowly getting rid of the black crap on the middle rail"

Ah yes, the blackening. 

I learned early on that it needed to be removed. It was so bad on the switches, that it blocked electrical connectivity. Looked good, but lousy performance.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> If cost is a factor, I would consider Gargraves switches. They are not as nice as Ross, but they can be had on line with a DZ1000 for around $60.


You can get Gargraves switches for a little less then Ross Custom switches but the quality is not there in Gargraves. I have used Gargraves switches and some MTH engines derail when entering the 042 switches I have. Williams engines(before Bachmann) work great with Gargraves switches. 

Lee Fritz


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You miss the point Lee. The Atlas switches start out bad and never get any better!


Interesting this thread comes up. I've been thinking to start a thread Ross vs Atlas O since I see Ross is popular. I have always liked the look of Atlas O & have been collecting track & switches over the years for a layout I have in mind. I have seen other complaints about Atlas switches so I kinda started to hold back on buying.

Aside from the switch machines, what is the problem with Atlas switches? Is it a manufacturing or a design flaw?


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

The early switches had connectivity issues. The used a very thin wire to bridge the third rails. They often failed. I had one where the wire floated up in the plastic and when an engine rain over the switch, it would press an outside rail onto the wire. Short!

I couldn't figure it out until I tore the switch apart.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting. I'll have to look for that on mine. Thanks!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, you can't see it on the old ones, because the wire is embedded in the plastic. They made some modifications to correct the problem. I think around 2009, but I could be completely wrong. I don't recall what their fix was either. I bought mine 2001-2003. Of course, the ones where the problem manifested itself were in the worst locations.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The new atlas switches are better, but they still have issues snagging the rollers on some locomotives. Once bitten, twice shy is my credo.


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been using Atlas track and switches for almost 10 years now. O36 curves and 6 O36 switches. I was aware of the switch issue when I started, so I powered all 3 legs. The layout has never had a derailment that wasn't caused by me (wish I hadn't typed that. Let the bad luck begin!). I run postwar Lionel with slide shoes, modern everything, and cars with scale O wheel flanges. 

When purchasing an Atlas switch, remember there's a little brown "ramp" in the box that snaps in. The "ramp" is for postwar Lionel sliding shoes, and keeps the center rail roller from snagging. Probably won't work for every application, but Ross also has some issues with this as well. 

Ross makes nice stuff, no doubt about it. When I was building my layout I was considering them, along with Lionel super O. At the time, there were a lot of problems with Ross and slide shoes. The Owner of Ross was offering some solutions that weren't working for a few people. Everyone was frustrated. That type of criticism by both customer and owner isn't allowed now on the forum where the issues were first brought up.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

I never knew about that ramp. Something else I'll have to look into. Thanks for that.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

The ramps are just a bit short. I had to place a piece of foam rubber in there to keep rollers rolling and accessory shoes safe.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Fabforrest said:


> The ramps are just a bit short. I had to place a piece of foam rubber in there to keep rollers rolling and accessory shoes safe.



You know I started thinking along this same line when I read GunrunnerJohn's post about troubles with rollers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, we have the ramps on the Atlas switches at the club, the atlas switches still rip off some rollers.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

john, you gotta fill in the gap behind the ramp. i have not lost a roller or shoe since doing that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, Atlas switches are crap.  I haven't seen my Fastrack switches rip off any rollers.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I have Atlas track and older switches on my shelf layout which is under a covered patio attached to my work shop. I have had no issues with the switches, other then losing a part, (my fault), which Atlas replaced and shipped, free but I have only run a few engines. I am using the track and switches because the layout is outside, and the rail and ties are made for outdoor use. 
There is another important issue that I don't recall seeing, Atlas switch control buttons are momentary, meaning if the button is held for more then a few seconds, the switch motor coil will fry. Someone posted a question about replacing the switch buttons with toggles, and that issue was pointed out right away. 
Don


----------

